#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Встреча с Тан Ачан Митсуе Гавесако в корейском храме Дальма-са

## Lena Pinchevskaya

*19 июня в воскресенье планируется встреча русских буддистов с Достопочтенным Ачаном Митсуе Гавесако, приглашённого в Россию Чрезвычайным и Полномочным Посолом Тайланда  г-ном Чалермпон Танчитто.* !

Планируется лекция Ачана, медитация с инструкцией и ответы на вопросы.
*Желающим принять участие, просьба сообщить заранее, так как количество мест в центре ограничено!*

Достопочтенный Ачан Митсуе Гавесако – японский  ученик Достопочтенного Пра Бодхиньянатхера (Достопочтенный Ачан Ча Суппадо). Он принял монашество в 1974г (B.E. 2518) и  
 является одним из основателей монастыря Ват Па Наначат.  Он обладает большим опытом  буддийской практики, в том числе и  следовал Dhutańga (аскетическим практикам) в бедных и трудных для жизни областях  Таиланда и других стран.  В настоящее время он является аббатом лесного монастыря Ват   Сунандаванарам, Бан Тха Тиан, Тамбол Сайоке, Канчанабури.  Этот монастырь - 117  монастырь линии Ват Нонгпапонсе, Убон Ратчатхани, Таиланд.                               

Достопочтенный Гавесако рассказывает, что ему повезло оказаться в Таиланде и стать монахом под началом достопочтенного Ачан Ча. С детства он задавался вопросом:  “Что есть достойная жизнь?” и размышлял о том, что же по-настоящему важно в жизни.  Он покинул родину и долго странствовал по Индии, Непалу, Ирану и Европе. Из Европы, вместо того, чтобы поехать в Африку, он вернулся в Индию.  Там, в Бодхгайе, глядя на статую Будды, он вспомнил учение и нашел ответ на вопрос, который пытался решить всю свою жизнь:- истина находится внутри нашего собственного тела и сознания, настоящее счастье присутствует в нашем уме и каждый может избавиться от страданий.  После этого, он обратил свой поиск вовнутрь и стал культивировать прозрение.

Достопочтенный Гавесако испытывает огромную благодарность деревенским жителям окрестности Тамбол Бангваи и Бан Корног, Амхур Варинчамрааб, Убон Ратчатхани, которые всегда поддерживали его, твердо веря в его практику. Достопочтенный учитель как-то сказал: “Эти люди подобны моим родителям и близким.  Они помогали мне все время, с поры, когда я стал послушником”.  Чтобы отблагодарить этих людей, достопочтенный Гавесако в 1990 (B.E. 2533) основал фонд Майа Готами для поддержки бедных детей провинции Уболраджатани, а в дальнейшем и многих других провинций Таиланда.

Достопочтенный Ачан Гавесако ведет открытые курсы медитации Випассаны и Ānāpānāsati в монастыре Ват Сунандаваранам начиная с октября 1996. К 2004 году было проведено более чем 40 курсов.

----------

Alexeiy (14.06.2011), ElenaK (13.06.2011), sergey (14.06.2011), Upornikov Vasily (14.06.2011), Zom (13.06.2011), Аминадав (13.06.2011), Велеслав (14.06.2011), Еше Нинбо (14.06.2011), Карло (12.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (14.06.2011)

----------


## Raudex

ой, в один день с нашим ритритом... хмм

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Тан Ачан  Гавесако прилетает в Москву 18, а уезжает 20 июня. Остается всего один день полный день на встречу с Московскими буддистами!

----------


## Raudex

Да я понимаю, просто неловкая ситуация получается,

----------

Велеслав (14.06.2011), Читтадхаммо (14.06.2011)

----------


## Топпер

А может быть пригласить Аджана в Химки? Это, конечно подальше, но зато он на двух мероприятиях смог бы побывать.

----------

Pema Sonam (14.06.2011), Zom (14.06.2011)

----------


## Raudex

Я бы только за, но врятли будет достаточно времени...

----------


## Raudex

Увы, к сожалению переносить наш ритрит оказалось поздновато. Жаль что так получилось. Людям теперь придётся выбирать куда идти....  :Frown: 

Кстати а во сколько начало и конец? Может кто-то из наших мог бы успеть подЪехать к вечеру.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

*Желающим принять участие огромная просьба приходить к началу встречи в 14.00 !!! Окончание около 19.00* 

Телефон 8-499-7398781 моб. 8-9051519754

epilester@gmail.com

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> ой, в один день с нашим ритритом... хмм



Не так часто к нам в Россию приезжают такие опытные монахи, замечательные учителя как Тан Ачан Гавесако! 
Да и Тайское посольство кого попало не приглашает.

----------

Еше Нинбо (15.06.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> *Желающим принять участие огромная просьба приходить к началу встречи в 14.00 !!! Окончание около 19.00*


Спасибо, возможно кто то из наших и успеет

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

*Внимание! Важно!  Изменение в расписании.*

К сожалению у Ачана Гавесако были проблемы с визой в Россию. 
*
Встреча переносится на вторник, 21 июня, 18.45. Огромная просьба приходить вовремя!*
О своём желание принять участие во встрече, сообщите заранее, пожалуйста.

----------

Велеслав (17.06.2011)

----------


## Топпер

Болшая просьба организаторам со стороны Дальмасы, официально пригласить монахов, находящихся в Москве: преподобных Джинараса Тхеро, Панньяваро бхиккху и Ньянасиха Тхеро на встречу.

----------

Raudex (16.06.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Мы приглашаем всех буддистов и не буддистов, монахов и мирян живущих в Москве и неподалёку, тех кому интересно познакомиться с Учителем. Услышать его наставления по Дхамме.

----------

Raudex (16.06.2011), Велеслав (17.06.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Фонд Майя Готами вместе с Тайским посольством в Москве  специально к встрече Ачана Гавесако с русскими буддистами напечатали  книгу Ачана на русском языке "Семь упражнений для здоровья сознания",   которую вы можете получить на встрече 21 июня.

----------

Pema Sonam (19.06.2011), Велеслав (20.06.2011), Читтадхаммо (20.06.2011)

----------


## Raudex

> Мы приглашаем всех буддистов и не буддистов, монахов и мирян живущих в Москве и неподалёку...





> О своём желание принять участие во встрече, сообщите заранее, пожалуйста.


Я приеду.

----------


## Топпер

> Фонд Майя Готами вместе с Тайским посольством в Москве  специально к встрече Ачана Гавесако с русскими буддистами напечатали  книгу Ачана на русском языке "Семь упражнений для здоровья сознания",   которую вы можете получить на встрече 21 июня.


Не будет ли возможности парочку книг передать нам в Питер?

----------


## Raudex

Аджан как я понимаю будет в Питере в дацане (23-го) и в Горелово

----------


## Дондог

Название темы исправили бы — его имя Мицуо, а не Митрсуе.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (20.06.2011)

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Вернее Митсуе  :Smilie:  В разных источниках написано по разному.
 Исправить  название тему  не могу  :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

Если надо исправить - скажите.

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (22.06.2011)

----------


## Дондог

> Вернее Митсуе  В разных источниках написано по разному.


Mitsuo — это *Мицуо* по принятой транскрипции. Какой смысл писать "тс", если в русском есть буква "ц"?

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

> Если надо исправить - скажите.


Да, было бы не плохо внести исправление.

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Спасибо всем, кто участвовал во встрече. Возможно перевод с тайского был немного простоват, зато была metta-атмосфера  :Smilie:

----------


## Maks

Архив фот в высоком разрешении лежит здесь -> http://files.mail.ru/CDOB9N

----------

Lena Pinchevskaya (22.06.2011), Zom (22.06.2011), Велеслав (22.06.2011)

----------


## Raudex

ачан Гавесако расстригся,
поздравляю всех, кому он не нравился, включая себя.

----------

Zom (11.06.2013), Велеслав (14.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Alex

Надо же. Оказывается, у Раудекса дома нет ни одного зеркала.

----------

AlekseyE (11.06.2013), Дондог (25.07.2014), Еше Нинбо (11.06.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Надо же. Оказывается, у Раудекса дома нет ни одного зеркала.


у меня и зеркало и рожа кривая - всё на месте

----------

Zom (11.06.2013), Велеслав (14.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> ачан Гавесако расстригся,
> поздравляю всех, кому он не нравился, включая себя.


А неизвестно почему?

----------


## sergey

> А неизвестно почему?


Пишут, что неизвестно, что ученики удивлены, т.к. он еще на прошлой неделе давал учения. Одна женщина из его монастыря вроде сказала (в инете прочитал в статье), что может быть из-за проблем со здоровьем, из-за диабета. Вообще он 38 лет был монахом.

----------

Zom (11.06.2013), Велеслав (14.06.2013), Володя Володя (12.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

Также пишут, что он покинул Таиланд в неизвестном направлении.

----------

Велеслав (14.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Пишут, что неизвестно, что ученики удивлены, т.к. он еще на прошлой неделе давал учения. Одна женщина из его монастыря вроде сказала (в инете прочитал в статье), что может быть из-за проблем со здоровьем, из-за диабета. Вообще он 38 лет был монахом.


Вообще очень серьёзный срок монашества.

Ну, что тут сказать: для нас ещё один хороший повод памятовать о непостоянстве и о том, что Прибежище нужно принимать в Трёх Драгоценностях, а не в учителях. Ибо даже большие учители могут вот так внезапно расстричься.

----------

Zom (11.06.2013), Богдан Б (12.06.2013), Велеслав (14.06.2013), Володя Володя (12.06.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (11.06.2013), Карло (12.06.2013), Тао (12.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (11.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Вообще очень серьёзный срок монашества.
> 
> Ну, что тут сказать: для нас ещё один хороший повод памятовать о непостоянстве и о том, что Прибежище нужно принимать в Трёх Драгоценностях, а не в учителях. Ибо даже большие учители могут вот так внезапно расстричься.


Да уж ,а я книги его тут раздавал и еще даже просили люди,я думаю это только по здоровью он снял мошашеские обеты,если что то другое то печально.

----------

Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

Вряд ли по здоровью. Монаха такого уровня известности за бесплатно залечат лучшие врачи в стране. И не залечат, если будет мирянином.

----------

Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

В Таиланде, в одном монастыре видел человека явно тяжело больного монаха ,но он держался молодцом.Сложно монаху лечится ,так как  врач должен быть только мужчина и.т.д..Хотя для такого большого монаха коим являлся японец наверняка были бы созданы все условия для его лечения .

----------

Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## sergey

> Также пишут, что он покинул Таиланд в неизвестном направлении.


Да, но вот я нашел чуть более позднюю новость (хотя конечно не факт, что достоверную на 100%), что он уехал в Японию. Тут же эти слова женщины про здоровье:
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/nati...-30208021.html

----------

Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Да ,в Таиланде чем где либо монахам все условия ,а тем более если известный то вообще королевский почет и уважение.

----------

Топпер- (11.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

Если я не ошибаюсь, он ведь был настоятелем главного монастыря Аджана Чаа - Ван Па Понга..? (не путать с Наначатом)

----------


## Raudex

> В Таиланде, в одном монастыре видел человека явно тяжело больного монаха ,но он держался молодцом.Сложно монаху лечится ,так как  врач должен быть только мужчина и.т.д..


Напротив, если дело в здоровье то монахом лучше оставаться и с практической стороны и с духовной, а тем более большой влиятельный ачан, у него все возможности в лечении себя и родни.


> Хотя для такого большого монаха коим являлся японец наверняка были бы созданы все условия для его лечения .


вот вот

----------

Велеслав (14.06.2013), Топпер- (11.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (11.06.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> Если я не ошибаюсь, он ведь был настоятелем главного монастыря Аджана Чаа - Ван Па Понга..? (не путать с Наначатом)


Незнаю с какого года, но настоятелем Ват Па Понга является Аджан Лием.

----------

Володя Володя (12.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Загадка...

Может быть тогда какойто внутренний вопрос в сангхе не решили? И небыло другого выбора как покинуть её? Или например Параджика и там прикрыли это дело добровольным расстригом ? Загадка.

А вообще считаю что не хорошо радываться такому, вне зависимости от личных отношений. Ибо такой поступок слишком радикальный чтобы не быть безболезненным.

ПС Недосыпание является причиной развития диабета.

----------

Magan Poh (14.06.2013), Германн (12.06.2013), Топпер- (12.06.2013), Эделизи (12.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Загадка...
> 
> Может быть тогда какойто внутренний вопрос в сангхе не решили? И небыло другого выбора как покинуть её? Или например Параджика и там прикрыли это дело добровольным расстригом ? Загадка.


Да, это загадка.

----------

Володя Володя (12.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Да, это загадка.


Если параджика то думаю либидо и убийство можно вычеркнуть, может быть воровство тогда. Но я всёже думаю что проблема относится к какомуто вопросу МВД Сангхи.

А вообще ясно лиш одно, Аджан будет сожалеть, надеюсь что хоть уйдёт с миром... Это всё печально.

----------


## Топпер

> Если параджика то думаю либидо и убийство можно вычеркнуть, может быть воровство тогда. Но я всёже думаю что проблема относится к какомуто вопросу МВД Сангхи.


Честно говоря, не могу такого представить.
Я думаю, что всё-таки причины внутреннего характера. Возможно кризис какой.

----------

Володя Володя (12.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Честно говоря, не могу такого представить.
> Я думаю, что всё-таки причины внутреннего характера. Возможно кризис какой.


Аджан Сумедхо скоро нас покинет. Необходим новый лидер. 
Возможно были выдвинуты кандидатуры, или заочный разговор, и Аджану Гевасако отказали. (судя по отношению которое он мог иметь к другим бхиккху, могу предположить что у него могли быть подобного рода амбиции, но это всеголиш догадки, и они мне кажутся ложными, во всяком случае я не вижу смысле во власти и во всех проблемах которые она с собой приносит, не говоря уже о мирском аспекте такого рода амбициях...)
Могу предположить что после ухода Аджана Сумедхо во главу "станет" Аджан Амаро.

----------

Велеслав (14.06.2013), Топпер- (12.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Аджан Сумедхо скоро нас покинет. Необходим новый лидер. 
> Возможно были выдвинуты кандидатуры, или заочный разговор, и Аджану Гевасако отказали. (судя по отношению которое он мог иметь к другим бхиккху, могу предположить что у него могли быть подобного рода амбиции, но это всеголиш догадки, и они мне кажутся ложными, во всяком случае я не вижу смысле во власти и во всех проблемах которые она с собой приносит, не говоря уже о мирском аспекте такого рода амбициях...)
> Могу предположить что после ухода Аджана Сумедхо во главу "станет" Аджан Амаро.


Чего мирянину судить да гадать,что будет в сангхе ,но думаю это шок для многих и многих мирян ,но слава буддам тхеравада тем и сильна ,что главней там ПК и поэтому культ личности и гуру не повлияет на ситуацию в целом.Но все же я думаю это событие не пройдёт беследно для тайской сангхи в частности,это может даст стимул для ужесточения и соблюдения Винаи в целом .

----------

Велеслав (14.06.2013), Володя Володя (12.06.2013), Тао (12.06.2013), Топпер- (12.06.2013), Федор Ф (12.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Всё что ни происходит всё к лучшему.

----------


## Raudex

> Всё что ни происходит всё к лучшему.


Собсно я чего злорадствую (это конечно аморально, но да ладно я ж мирянин :Wink: ) в таких случая когда монах популярный, с долгим стажем, со всякими примерами подвижничества, излучающий потоки пафоса вдруг снимает обеты, то сразу возникает вопрос: а собсно чего добился то, с чем "пришёл к кассе"? Просветления, там, ладно, Просветление штука штучная, ну хотелось бы думать раз он вещает там и народ внемлет что добился хоть чего то там... Однако нет, выясняется что даже элементарно не сдюжил просто удержать статус, хлопнул дверью. Для меня очевиден ответ - в сухом остатке пусто, пузырь дутый.
Всякие там байки про то что болен фа-фа-фа, да бросьте, монаху с его именем и лучшее лечение, и помощь любая, только щёлкни пальцем.
Убеждаюсь в который раз что лучшие монахи те, которых мы не знаем, не видим, и возможно даже не особо хорошо о них думаем - старички сидящие во втором ряду на пансукун, жующие бетель, курящие самосад, с грехом пополам сдающие первый уровень нактхам, соберающие пожертвования под матрасом, смотрящие муай тай по воскресеньям.

----------

Велеслав (14.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Топпер- (16.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (14.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Убеждаюсь в который раз что лучшие монахи те, которых мы не знаем, не видим, и возможно даже не особо хорошо о них думаем - старички сидящие во втором ряду на пансукун, жующие бетель, курящие самосад, с грехом пополам сдающие первый уровень нактхам, соберающие пожертвования под матрасом, смотрящие муай тай по воскресеньям.


Ну может не так уж всё плохо ))) 
Хотя в целом насчёт простых старичков (простых, но уж не до такой степени простых)), согласен, тоже такая мысль мелькает иногда. Но тут лучше ничего не думать и мнения никакие не составлять. А просто не фанатеть от учителей, а делать то, что можешь делать сам -)

----------

Raudex (14.06.2013), Богдан Б (14.06.2013), Велеслав (14.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Топпер- (16.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (14.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Для меня очевиден ответ - в сухом остатке пусто, пузырь дутый.


Просто проблема может быть не персонального характера, но какойто вопрос в самой Сангхе. Хотя даже если это так, то необходимо иметь большую гордость (и не особо большого терпения к тому времени что осталось и сострадания к тем кого вы вдохновляли все эти годы) чтобы не видеть другого выхода как уйти из сангхи из за нерешённого вопроса.
По большому счёту вы правы...
Видимо человек испытывал/ет сильное страдание раз сделал этот поступок.

----------

Топпер- (16.06.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну может не так уж всё плохо )))


Ну на ум приходят или конфликт или внутренний кризис, и то и то не характеризуют монаха как продвинутого духовно.
А всё остальное, что можно себе представить - в монашестве решается проще, даже чисто сансарные хлопоты. Если например диета нужна особая и нужно кушать вечером, тоже не проблема, конечно нарушение, но все поймут. Если нужен особый уход - пожалуйста, ты тяуват, настриги саманер, пусть ухаживают в охотку... и тд
Модная ныне аргументация, мол, "достала внутримонашеская коррупция", "падение нравов", ну или утомили миряне не дающие практиговать - не аргументы. Пожалуйста, полно пустых монастырей в глубинке, садись и никто тя не потревожит. Зачем шумно расстригаться то?


> (и не особо большого терпения к тому времени что осталось и сострадания к тем кого вы вдохновляли все эти годы)


вот и я о том
Ещё добавлю что ну реально уход большого монаха с репутацией - это удар по пастве чувствительный, и жирный минус для его линии пострижения. Конечно всяко может быть, но имхо вот так поступать, мягко выражаясь, не порядочно. Впрягся - изволь терпеть. Метта ж, и всё тако.

----------

Zom (14.06.2013), Велеслав (14.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Топпер- (14.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (14.06.2013)

----------


## Поляков

Внутренний кризис, девки, бухло, воровство и даже убийство... Странно, что у людей в этой теме возникают именно такие идеи. Может, он, ну не знаю, плот уже отбросил. Или по каким другим причинам расстригся. Всякое же в жизни бывает, не обязательно плохое.

----------

Magan Poh (14.06.2013), Neroli (14.06.2013), Volkoff (07.07.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Внутренний кризис, девки, бухло, воровство и даже убийство... Странно, что у людей в этой теме возникают именно такие идеи. Может, он, ну не знаю, плот уже отбросил. Или по каким другим причинам расстригся. Всякое же в жизни бывает, не обязательно плохое.


Вы не правы ,так как никто так про монаха даже не думает , мотивы знает только сангха ,а мы миряне только можем сожалеть об этом .

----------

Raudex (14.06.2013), Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Топпер- (14.06.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Вы не правы ,так как никто так про монаха даже не думает , мотивы знает только сангха ,а мы миряне только можем сожалеть об этом .


Вы, наверное, тему не читали.

----------

Volkoff (07.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Этому можно только сожалеть.

----------


## Kittisaro

На счет старичков верно сказано: те, кто занимается не личными амбициями, а личной практикой, тех не видно и не слышно. Но мои личные наблюдения показывают, что это как раз наиболее продвинутые духовно и искренние люди. А игра в "аджанство" под соусом сострадания и пр., это обычно пляска под дудку Мары, человек, сам до поры того не понимая, взращивает свое эго, а потом приходит к разбитому во всех отношениях корыту. Поэтому я к "имени" всегда скептически относился и прочел эту новость с такой же скукой, как прогноз погоды.

----------

Raudex (14.06.2013), Zom (14.06.2013), Богдан Б (14.06.2013), Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Топпер- (14.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Внутренний кризис, девки, бухло, воровство и даже убийство... Странно, что у людей в этой теме возникают именно такие идеи. Может, он, ну не знаю, плот уже отбросил. Или по каким другим причинам расстригся. Всякое же в жизни бывает, не обязательно плохое.


А какие причины могут быть? Они или внутренние (тогда это, скорее всего, кризис и есть) или внешние. Они тоже всякие могут быть. Самые разнообразные. Но из-за ерунды люди с таким стажем обычно не уходят.
Насчёт плота - это не в этот подфорум. Ни один Арахант не вышел из Сангхи во времена Будды. Они до конца дней оставались монахами. Более того, мирянин достигший Арахантства может жить всего неделю.

----------

Raudex (14.06.2013), Богдан Б (14.06.2013), Велеслав (15.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ни один Арахант не вышел из Сангхи во времена Будды. Они до конца дней оставались монахами. Более того, мирянин достигший Арахантства может жить всего неделю.


А может ли архат вести условно-монашескую жизнь вне сангхи, как отшельник?

----------


## Топпер

> А может ли архат вести условно-монашескую жизнь вне сангхи, как отшельник?


По всей видимости нет. Точнее может в течение недели.

----------


## Поляков

> А какие причины могут быть?


Никто же не знает. Но зачем предполагать именно плохое? Должна же быть хоть минимальная вера в сангху.




> Более того, мирянин достигший Арахантства может жить всего неделю.


Так вроде и не прошло еще 7 дней, нет? Ну и может и не архат, а сотопанна там.

----------


## Топпер

> Никто же не знает. Но зачем предполагать именно плохое?


Потому, что хорошие причины, как бы по определению человека из Сангхи не выводят.



> Так вроде и не прошло еще 7 дней, нет? Ну и может и не архат, а сотопанна там.


Тем боле не должен выходить. Сотапана уже почувствовал привкус Ниббаны. Его это настолько должно стимулировать, что он скорее в лес бы ушёл практиковать монахом, нежели расстригся.

----------

AlexТ (14.06.2013), Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013)

----------


## Поляков

> Его это настолько должно стимулировать, что он скорее в лес бы ушёл практиковать монахом, нежели расстригся.


Что там должно стимулировать сотапану - не скажу, не приходилось бывать. Но, общий настрой темы, конечно, печалит. Гражданин же 40 лет монахом был, явно какие-то заслуги накопил, а не бухал и баклуши бил. Короче, незачет.

----------

Magan Poh (15.06.2013), Volkoff (07.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Что там должно стимулировать сотапану - не скажу, не приходилось бывать. Но, общий настрой темы, конечно, печалит. Гражданин же 40 лет монахом был, явно какие-то заслуги накопил, а не бухал и баклуши бил. Короче, незачет.


Наверное, накопил. Вроде с этим никто не спорит.
Обсуждались возможные причины ухода.

----------

Raudex (14.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> На счет старичков верно сказано: те, кто занимается не личными амбициями, а личной практикой, тех не видно и не слышно. Но мои личные наблюдения показывают, что это как раз наиболее продвинутые духовно и искренние люди. А игра в "аджанство" под соусом сострадания и пр., это обычно пляска под дудку Мары, человек, сам до поры того не понимая, взращивает свое эго, а потом приходит к разбитому во всех отношениях корыту. Поэтому я к "имени" всегда скептически относился и прочел эту новость с такой же скукой, как прогноз погоды.


Тоесть в принципе не соит пологаться на Аджанов типа Амаро, Аджасаро, Бханте Хенепола Гунаратана и других известных? Мозно ли соотнести известность и качество учения? Или не обязательно?




> А какие причины могут быть? Они или внутренние (тогда это, скорее всего, кризис и есть) или внешние. Они тоже всякие могут быть. Самые разнообразные. Но из-за ерунды люди с таким стажем обычно не уходят.
> Насчёт плота - это не в этот подфорум. Ни один Арахант не вышел из Сангхи во времена Будды. Они до конца дней оставались монахами. Более того, мирянин достигший Арахантства может жить всего неделю.


А какие могут быть кризисы в Сангхе например?




> По всей видимости нет. Точнее может в течение недели.


Можно ли как-то определить смерть Архата от смерти каммического должника?

----------


## Kittisaro

> Мозно ли соотнести известность и качество учения? Или не обязательно?


Это в принципе неправильный подход, опираться на известность и титулованность. Качество учения надо соотносить только с соответствием с ПК и с поведением самого учителя в жизни.




> Можно ли как-то определить смерть Архата от смерти каммического должника?


По сарирам. -))
Если не оставил, значит должон ешо.

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Топпер- (15.06.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тоесть в принципе не соит пологаться на Аджанов типа Амаро, Аджасаро, Бханте Хенепола Гунаратана и других известных? Мозно ли соотнести известность и качество учения? Или не обязательно?


Стоит полагаться на Три Драгоценности.

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Жека (29.06.2013), Топпер- (15.06.2013)

----------


## Raudex

Есть в нашей округе один монах (не буду называть имён, кто знает - поймёт), пафосный, эпатажный, языки знает,брошюрки с его вещаниями везде лежат, славиться необычностью манер, подчёркивающие как бэ его необычность. Тайцы от него без ума. У него и должность и супероблизанный роскошный монастырь, с кучей пустых кути и местами для самадхи - типа приходи и сиди.
Так вот так сложилось что его попросили пустить туда русского монаха, просто пожить и попрактиковать, так тот отказал аргументируя тем, что дескать русский монах не говорит по англицки. Тот случай резко перевернул моё отношение к этому ачану, ему оказалось важее реализовать свои амбиции вещателя и распушить хвост перед иностранцем, нежели элементарно проявить простую доброту и порядочность, впустив его в одно из своих кути, которые есть и пустуют. Учить ведь его не просили. Да и вообще в вате он бывает редко, постоянно в разъездах.
И отказал чисто по тайски - разрешил, пообещал, а потом тишина, ждали из вежливости неделю, потом переспросили - оказалось что шиш с маслом.

----------

Kittisaro (14.06.2013), Zom (14.06.2013), Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Топпер- (15.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (14.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Это в принципе неправильный подход, опираться на известность и титулованность. Качество учения надо соотносить только с соответствием с ПК и с поведением самого учителя в жизни.
> 
> По сарирам. -))
> Если не оставил, значит должон ешо.


Ясно.
А что есть сасира?




> Стоит полагаться на Три Драгоценности.


Ну это да, вопрос как раз об одной из них.




> Есть в нашей округе один монах (не буду называть имён, кто знает - поймёт), пафосный, эпатажный, языки знает,брошюрки с его вещаниями везде лежат, славиться необычностью манер, подчёркивающие как бэ его необычность. Тайцы от него без ума. У него и должность и супероблизанный роскошный монастырь, с кучей пустых кути и местами для самадхи - типа приходи и сиди.
> Так вот так сложилось что его попросили пустить туда русского монаха, просто пожить и попрактиковать, так тот отказал аргументируя тем, что дескать русский монах не говорит по англицки. Тот случай резко перевернул моё отношение к этому ачану, ему оказалось важее реализовать свои амбиции вещателя и распушить хвост перед иностранцем, нежели элементарно проявить простую доброту и порядочность, впустив его в одно из своих кути, которые есть и пустуют. Учить ведь его не просили. Да и вообще в вате он бывает редко, постоянно в разъездах.
> И отказал чисто по тайски - разрешил, пообещал, а потом тишина, ждали из вежливости неделю, потом переспросили - оказалось что шиш с маслом.


Думаю лучше сказать его имя чтобы люди знали что к этому Аджану без англиЦкого лучше не ездить, но лучше ездтить с англиЦким и желанием проповедовать во имя учителя в добавок, чтобы на те же грабли не наступать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну это да, вопрос как раз об одной из них.


Сангха, которая Драгоценность —это Арья-сангха из архатов, а не бхиккху-сангха из простых монахов.

----------

Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Джнянаваджра (14.06.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А что есть сасира?


Шарира. Реликвии, остающиеся после сожжения тела реализованного практика.

----------

Володя Володя (14.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Сангха, которая Драгоценность —это Арья-сангха из архатов, а не бхиккху-сангха из простых монахов.


Из арьев тока, а не из архатов .)

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (14.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Сангха, которая Драгоценность —это Арья-сангха из архатов, а не бхиккху-сангха из простых монахов.


Тогда по справедливости нужно убрать название Сангха с бхиккху и не почитать их до тех пор пока не станут Арьями. Не кормить их и тд.

ПС Что касается вопроса веры в разных практиков и следования за ними:

Индакхила сутта: Колонна Индры
СН 56.39 

[Благословенный сказал]: «Монахи, те жрецы и отшельники, которые не поняли так, как оно есть на самом деле: «Это – страдание», «Это – источник страдания», «Это – прекращение страдания», «Это – путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания» – смотрят на лицо другого отшельника или жреца, думая: «Этот почтенный в самом деле тот, кто действительно знает, кто действительно видит». 
Представьте, монахи, как если бы пучок хлопка или капока, подхваченный ветром, приземлился бы на ровный участок земли. Восточный ветер нёс бы его на запад, западный ветер нёс бы его на восток, северный ветер нёс бы его на юг, южный ветер нёс бы его на север. И почему? Потому что пучок лёгкий. 
Точно также, монахи, те жрецы и отшельники, которые не поняли… «Это – страдание… источник страдания… прекращение страдания… путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания» – смотрят на лицо другого отшельника или жреца, думая: «Этот почтенный в самом деле тот, кто действительно знает, кто действительно видит». И почему? Потому что они не увидели Четырёх Благородных Истин. 
Но, монахи, те жрецы и отшельники, которые поняли... «Это – страдание… источник страдания… прекращение страдания… путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания» – не смотрят на лицо другого отшельника или жреца, думая: «Этот почтенный в самом деле тот, кто действительно знает, кто действительно видит». 
Представьте, монахи, железную колонну или колонну Индры с глубоким основанием, надёжно установленную, неподвижную, непоколебимую. Даже если дует сильный порыв ветра – с востока, с запада, с севера, с юга – эта колонна не поколебалась бы, не содрогнулась, не зашаталась. И почему? Потому что у колонны глубокое основание и, она надёжно установлена. 
Точно также, те жрецы и отшельники, которые поняли... «Это – страдание… источник страдания… прекращение страдания… путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания» – не смотрят на лицо другого отшельника или жреца, думая: «Этот почтенный в самом деле тот, кто действительно знает, кто действительно видит». И почему? Потому что они ясно увидели Четыре Благородные Истины. Какие четыре?

٭ Благородную истину о страдании,
٭ Благородную истину об источнике страдания,
٭ Благородную истину о прекращении страдания,
٭ Благородную истину о пути, ведущем к прекращению страдания. 

Таким образом, монахи, следует прилагать усилие, чтобы понять: «Это – страдание». Следует прилагать усилие, чтобы понять: «Это – источник страдания». Следует прилагать усилие, чтобы понять: «Это – прекращение страдания». Следует прилагать усилие, чтобы понять: «Это – путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания». 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------


## Володя Володя

Если бхиккху сангха не является Сангхой, от куда тогда бхиккху имеют право вообще чему-то учить людей кроме следованию нравственности патимоккхи?

Будда ясно сказал что учить Дхамме могут только Арии, а всё остальное это искажение Дхаммы и фантазии. Получается что нужно гнать веником всех Аджанов которые пытаются нам втюхать их фантазии.
В тоже время нам нужно быть мудрыми и не слушать никого, но исключитьльно Канон или 100% Ария.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Если бхиккху сангха не является Сангхой, от куда тогда бхиккху имеют право вообще чему-то учить людей кроме следованию нравственности патимоккхи?


Ну по крайней мере они в состоянии потратить на изучение и практику этих учений гораздо больше времени, чем все мы. Разумеется, это не повод всегда слепо следовать их пониманию, но для подавляющего большинства людей этому просто нет альтернативы. Единственное что это подавляющее большинство может развить - так это способность отличать тех, кто действительно потратил время на изучение и практику от тех, кто лишь прикидывается.




> Будда ясно сказал что учить Дхамме могут только Арии, а всё остальное это искажение Дхаммы и фантазии. Получается что нужно гнать веником всех Аджанов которые пытаются нам втюхать их фантазии.
> 
> В тоже время нам нужно быть мудрыми и не слушать никого, но исключитьльно Канон или 100% Ария.


Чтобы слушать исключительно канон, нужно учить пали и читать канон на нём.
Потому что если вы читаете переводы (а их делают те же Аджаны + с их переводов переводят на русский совсем не Аджаны и даже не всегда буддисты), то нельзя сказать, что вы читаете "исключительно Канон".
И ещё. У 100% Ария на лбу не написано, что он 100% Ария. Монаху запрещено рассказывать мирянам о своих достижениях.

----------

Epihod (14.06.2013), Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (14.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

Тупик.

Получается что доверять и практиковать можно лиш основные принцыпы: 4БИ, Б8П, 3 характеристики и тд.

----------


## Топпер

> Тоесть в принципе не соит пологаться на Аджанов типа Амаро, Аджасаро, Бханте Хенепола Гунаратана и других известных? Мозно ли соотнести известность и качество учения? Или не обязательно?


Надо проверять. Жить рядом. Как без этого сказать?



> А какие могут быть кризисы в Сангхе например?


Расколы. Общее падение нравов и т.д.



> Можно ли как-то определить смерть Архата от смерти каммического должника?


Это что значит? Я самой фразы не понял.

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Сангха, которая Драгоценность —это Арья-сангха из архатов, а не бхиккху-сангха из простых монахов.


Бхиккхусангха - отчасти тоже. Бхиккхусангха - это уже неизмеримое поле заслуг. Даже если все монахи обычные люди.

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (15.06.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.06.2013)

----------


## Володя Володя

> Это что значит? Я самой фразы не понял.


Ну тоесть как определить человек который умер, умер ли он от Архантства или от каммического долга.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну тоесть как определить человек который умер, умер ли он от Архантства или от каммического долга.


Я думаю, что доподлинно здесь никак не определить. Это - область веры.

----------

Велеслав (15.06.2013), Володя Володя (15.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

Ну в точности как я и говорил - расстригся он ради женщины .)

http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingn...od-for-a-woman

----------

Ittosai (28.06.2013), Велеслав (29.06.2013), Топпер- (28.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (28.06.2013)

----------


## Zom

Интересные детали сообщает другой монах об этом: во-первых, они по-тайски всем объявили "что связаны каммой в течение многих жизней" (это чтоб избежать потери лица, очевидно). Далее, женщина - из Дхаммакаи. Небезынтересный момент. 

Ну и третье, он (другой монах) даёт общее объяснение произошедшего так:

"У нас много было подобных случаев и все они идут по одному шаблону: монах становится всё более знаменитым, начинает учить мирян, много путешествует, и у него мало времени на личное уединение и обучение монахов-новичков. Со временем его усердие и мотивация сгорают, он чувствует себя отрезанным от Сангхи, появляется чувство внутренней пустоты. Постепенно это чувство его отягощает и он сдаётся, попав в объятия некоей женщины, которая только этого и ждёт. Иногда женщина может быть более активной (из разряда "хищниц")."

----------

Ittosai (28.06.2013), Raudex (01.07.2013), Велеслав (29.06.2013), Дхармананда (28.06.2013), Топпер- (28.06.2013), Читтадхаммо (28.06.2013)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Ну в точности как я и говорил - расстригся он ради женщины .)
> 
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/breakingn...od-for-a-woman


 Судя по выражению лица он действительно счастлив как мирянин,совет да любовь им!

----------

Tong Po (28.06.2013), Vladiimir (28.06.2013), Алексей Е (07.08.2013), Ассаджи (07.08.2013), Ашвария (28.06.2013), Жека (29.06.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Да уж это событие всколыхнуло и фейсбук..По этому поводу выложили вот такую статейку на английском https://www.facebook.com/notes/dhamm...51687202673955

----------

Zom (28.06.2013), Велеслав (29.06.2013), Топпер- (01.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Стоит полагаться на Три Драгоценности.


И на себя стоит полагаться.
Аттам дипам вихаратха.- Живите, сделав себя своим островом.
Об этом мало говорят, но без Прибежища внутри себя Прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях не приведет к Цели.

----------

Ittosai (30.06.2013)

----------


## Raudex

ну *мужик*, чо, бывает
вот тока если с такой базовой вещью как похоть не разобрался то что вообще можно говорит о достижениях....

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Только развивая любящую доброту, сострадание, сорадование и равностность по отношению ко всем живым существам мы сможем продвигаться на нашем Пути.

----------

Ho Shim (07.08.2013), Tong Po (06.08.2013), Ассаджи (05.08.2013), Жека (06.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (05.08.2013), Ритл (05.08.2013), Топпер- (05.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (05.08.2013), Эделизи (05.08.2013)

----------

